# whirlpool ice dispenser not working



## beer-b-q (Jan 22, 2011)

Can you hear the tumbler turning when you activate the switch? If you can it is probally the motor coupling.


----------



## shadow07 (Jan 21, 2011)

no there is nothing when I activate the switch and the shaft to the motor will not turn.


----------

